# A Smart Reverb



## novaburst (Jul 26, 2020)

And so another reverb enters the world 

At least soon to be

https://www.sonible.com/smartreverb-preview/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Summer%20sale%202020%20-%20Reminder&utm_content=Summer%20sale%202020%20-%20Reminder+CID_c27605ae6a570be0d3d75e80b996f406&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20Campaign%20Monitor&utm_term=Header


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 27, 2020)

I am extreme exiting about this release. Sonibles Frei:Raum, Smart:EQ and Smart:Comp are daily used in my music and also I have just bad ears, so that "smart" stuff helps me a lot to not sound to bad in my mixes.


----------



## novaburst (Jul 28, 2020)

Sonible seem to be tops when it comes to
A I, this reverb seems to be the first of it kind using A I. 

Certainly Sonible plugins are a delight to use.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 28, 2020)

I am not an expert when it comes to reverbs (that's why I want that Sonible Reverb), but I have no idea how that should work? Maybe only as an insert and not as a send reverb. I only have Valhalla Room and recently almost bought that new Liquidsonic Reverb, but luckily waited. 

We will have more answers in 13 days.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 28, 2020)

“Alexa, fix my reflections”
...
“Sure Dave. I’ll fire up Sonible Smart Reverb”


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 10, 2020)

It's out: https://www.sonible.com/smartreverb/


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> It's out: https://www.sonible.com/smartreverb/


Indeed I received a voucher in my mail. Anyone going to grab this and test it? I am kind of curious!


----------



## novaburst (Aug 10, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Indeed I received a voucher in my mail. Anyone going to grab this and test it? I am kind of curious!



I think it's going to be a worthwhile plugin to have, in your workstation, 

Sonible have not taken this step before but if they create this verb as there eqs and compressors I think you will be looking at a very good plugin,

No coupon but all sonible owners get a discount automatically.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2020)

My fellow Dutchman Wietze, also known as the Snake Oil Guy, just posted this:



Have not watched it yet!


----------



## chocobitz825 (Aug 10, 2020)

its fantastic, and well priced.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 10, 2020)

until when is the intro price?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2020)

JEPA said:


> until when is the intro price?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks interesting.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 10, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> My fellow Dutchman Wietze, also known as the Snake Oil Guy, just posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> Have not watched it yet!




I think Snake oil needs a second look to really get to grip with things i think it was a positive 1st look

In any case there is a 30 day trail you want to dig deep into it to see what its all about


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2020)

novaburst said:


> I think Snake oil needs a second look to really get to grip with things i think it was a positive 1st look
> 
> In any case there is a 30 day trail you want to dig deep into it to see what its all about


Agreed. Like a lot of his videos, it was more of a “first look, let’s see what this knob does” type thing. Couldn’t really grasp whether this AI will be remotely useful. My first impression was: ah ok, NO idea what this does differently - other than the UI.


----------



## CGR (Aug 10, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Indeed I received a voucher in my mail. Anyone going to grab this and test it? I am kind of curious!


OK - purchased it late last night and have just installed it. 1st impression is great - I can really relate to the graphic visual representations of what it's doing to the signal, more so than a GUI full of knobs & dials. 

Soundwise - it seems to go from very natural (trying now on a bone dry Pianoteq piano and it's really nice) to creative sound FX options with rising & swirling tails etc. I like how the A.I gets you in the ballpark and then you can push things around and customise quickly, whilst seeing a graphic of what's happening - a great learning tool. Very impressed with my first tests - I'll be using this often I think.


----------



## CGR (Aug 10, 2020)

Here's some piano testing - first dry & then with SmartVerb (a slightly modified setting based on the 'Keys' A.I process).


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## novaburst (Aug 11, 2020)

Some great demos on the verb one thing i agree with is is can sound very natural, also like the idea users are able to do or tailer it to how they want it to sound


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2020)

CGR said:


> OK - purchased it late last night and have just installed it. 1st impression is great - I can really relate to the graphic visual representations of what it's doing to the signal, more so than a GUI full of knobs & dials.
> 
> Soundwise - it seems to go from very natural (trying now on a bone dry Pianoteq piano and it's really nice) to creative sound FX options with rising & swirling tails etc. I like how the A.I gets you in the ballpark and then you can push things around and customise quickly, whilst seeing a graphic of what's happening - a great learning tool. Very impressed with my first tests - I'll be using this often I think.


Craig, your enthusiasm has taken away some of my initial skepticism. I typically get that when the word AI gets thrown around. I have done some first research into Sonible. Were you familiar with them at all? Do you use their smart EQ and compression as well? I am kind of curious about that whole set now...


----------



## CGR (Aug 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Craig, your enthusiasm has taken away some of my initial skepticism. I typically get that when the word AI gets thrown around. I have done some first research into Sonible. Were you familiar with them at all? Do you use their smart EQ and compression as well? I am kind of curious about that whole set now...


Hey Doc - my only previous experience with Sonible is with their jointly developed (with Focusrite) 'Balancer' plugin in, which works in a similar way by setting a music category, analysing the input source and applying an AI generated EQ profile (and I think some compression and transient shaping tweaks in the background as well). I find the initial result is pretty heavy handed, but dialling back the strength to around 20-25% works really well. You also get Warm, Neutral & Bright options for the generated profile. In most cases I've found it adds subtle clarity and removes any unpleasant 'muddiness' and 'nasally' characteristics in the material.






At this stage I don't think Smart:Reverb is any "better" than what I have in my Reverb toolkit (Spaces, Valhalla Room, ToneBoosters, Melda MReverbMB, Best Service Halls of Fame IRs, Exponential Audio PhoenixVerb) but the unique graphic representation and visual "push & pull" ability is really appealing and intuitive to me.


----------



## CGR (Aug 11, 2020)

One thing I will add, my early testing gives me the impression that smart:reverb can be quite transparent and can integrate well with the source, rather than hearing a reverb thrown over the top of the sound. In my piano test it adds some nice dimension & depth without smearing the sound. It also has the ability to get you into more reverb FX if that's what you're after.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 11, 2020)

CGR said:


> At this stage I don't think Smart:Reverb is any "better" than what I have in my Reverb toolkit (Spaces, Valhalla Room, ToneBoosters, Melda MReverbMB, Best Service Halls of Fame IRs, Exponential Audio PhoenixVerb) but the unique graphic representation and visual "push & pull" ability is really appealing and intuitive to me.



I am not sure if its about a better reverb i think its more on the type of reverb, this one from Sonible certainly has a place in our music creation, and does present some unique features

I think we all have quite a few reverbs and there are some that stand out this one from Sonible is the first of its kind its an intelligent reverb,

Plus you get a 30 day mess about to see how you feel about it before commitment


----------



## chocobitz825 (Aug 11, 2020)

i think the misconception about sonible's smart lines is that people think its meant to be a one button set it and forget it tool. I've found that what it does well is the analysis of the source material and making a unique settings that fits it. I think most people who leave it at that are forgetting that the software doesn't know the context of the parts its analyzing, so you have to adjust to make it work for your needs. smart:EQ always produces a great EQ curve that requires a bit of tweaking, but its always very good for the source. smart:comp has been equally as good, and smart:reverb maintains the line. The adjusments you can make to the decay is great. This wont be for everything, but I think it has a special place in most people's toolkits.


----------



## CGR (Aug 11, 2020)

novaburst said:


> I am not sure if its about a better reverb i think its more on the type of reverb, this one from Sonible certainly has a place in our music creation, and does present some unique features
> 
> I think we all have quite a few reverbs and there are some that stand out this one from Sonible is the first of its kind its an intelligent reverb,
> 
> Plus you get a 30 day mess about to see how you feel about it before commitment


Exactly my point - which is why I wrote "better".


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 11, 2020)

Smart:comp is quite good (if only to help give you a starting point to try in other compressors). And it’s absolutely great as a transparent side chain ducker. Highly recommended.

I’ve found the EQ tools less useful, though I don’t have smart:EQ specifically.

“Smart” is a smart name. It’s not a one button and it’s done like izotope seems to me drifting toward (no matter what they say about using it as a starting point).


----------



## BNRSound (Aug 12, 2020)

Anyone else having trouble with it crashing Cubase when trying to open to activate (trial)? Their support page only mentions making sure iLok software is installed, which it is as I have a bunch of things that use it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 13, 2020)

I have purchased it. Tip: if you register a Sonible product you get an additional discount (for those who do not own any Sonible plugins). So I fetched Entropy:EQ for 10 bucks (it has been a Plugin Boutique giveaway - loads of people getting rid of it for a few $) and registered it. This gave me an intro price of €65 instead of €89. Then I could still apply my free 25% off voucher. TL;DR: got it for €49.

As I am in the process of a complete reinstall / DAW switch, it may take a while before I can really share any experiences.


----------



## BNRSound (Aug 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I have purchased it. Tip: if you register a Sonible product you get an additional discount (for those who do not own any Sonible plugins). So I fetched Entropy:EQ for 10 bucks (it has been a Plugin Boutique giveaway - loads of people getting rid of it for a few $) and registered it. This gave me an intro price of €65 instead of €89. Then I could still apply my free 25% off voucher. TL;DR: got it for €49.
> 
> As I am in the process of a complete reinstall / DAW switch, it may take a while before I can really share any experiences.



Where did you find Entropy:EQ for 10$?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 13, 2020)

BNRSound said:


> Where did you find Entropy:EQ for 10$?


Here:









KnobCloud


The first dedicated marketplace for audio production software licenses.




www.knobcloud.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 13, 2020)

And here for $10:









KVR Forum: FS: Voltage Modular Core + Electro Drums, Synapse Audio The Legend, U-He Presswerk, Trash 2 + NI Voucher


KVR Audio Forum - FS: Voltage Modular Core + Electro Drums, Synapse Audio The Legend, U-He Presswerk, Trash 2 + NI Voucher




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2020)

Best walkthrough so far:


----------



## dormusic (Aug 18, 2020)

I wonder if this can be used to learn based on wet-sampled brass, then applied to dry-sampled brass (eg. Sample modeling, Infinite Series).


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2020)

dormusic said:


> I wonder if this can be used to learn based on wet-sampled brass, then applied to dry-sampled brass (eg. Sample modeling, Infinite Series).


Nice idea. Just crank up reverb time and use predelay to taste afterwards, but inform all other parameters by analysing the wet library. If I can find the time I will try this, I like your reasoning.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 20, 2020)

bass and reverb another utube


----------



## antret (Aug 7, 2021)

Per usual, I am late to the party....

I'm not sure what prompted it, but last night I said 'Hey, I wanna try out that Smart Reverb'. I LOVE their new Smart EQ, so ....

I am pretty impressed so far. The overall layout makes tweaking an absolute joy! so far I have found the sound to be 'smooth' enough for my tastes. The temporal display/editing is very sweet. Very visual and makes a ton of sense to me. I was able to dial in reverbs so much more quickly and was as happy or happier than my usual suspects (which are Breeze 2, and the Exponential Audio ones). 

As a quick over generalization:

I found the early reflections of say Nimbus to give more a 'room impression' as opposed to Smart EQ. But upping the density and spread brought it into similar territory.

Breeze 2 definitely can have the 'lush factor'. I do enjoy this one, but I have always had trouble 'reigning it in'. I really do like Breeze 2's option to switch between Mix mode and Balance mode. So far, I haven't found that 'lush factor' in Smart Reverb, but on some pad sounds with 4+ seconds reverb time, I was able to get some very nice washes with Smart Eq. Messing with the Smart EQ 'curves' for density, etc really was able to move this into a different category.

I'm not looking to replace the above reverbs, but was interested on what this new one could bring to the party. It is looking like she may have a place in the stable. I think the biggest praise I have for this at the moment is that I forgot that I even had it activated on a piano channel and when I turned it off (not thinking it was really adding anything) the sound became so small and dry. 

Overall, I have to say that Sonible is rocketing up the ladder as an 'insta-buy' dev for me.

Next up .... I've gotta just try and modulate that XY pad to morph between those reverb types.....


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 7, 2021)

Have you tried Neoverb from Izotope as a comparison for a smart reverb? I haven’t gotten much mileage out of this one yet, but I still include it in my reverb shoot out bus when trying to find the right verb.


----------



## antret (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello!

Huh... not familiar with that one, but it sounds like I will be getting cozy with it. 

Just downloaded the demo and I have to say I like that one as well.... Its based on the DNA of the Exponential Audio stuff, so no real surprise that I enjoy it. It definitely is a bit more 'characterful' than the Sonible one (kinda like Nimbus, R4, etc) and it definitely gives more of that 'in a room' feel than smart Reverb. Thats kind of the reason I like the other Exponential Reverbs.  I did seem to find it easier to get a 'roomy vibe with extra space' with Neoverb though......

On the pads.... boy that one seems to be a toss up really. Just like earlier I did seem to have to push the Smart Reverb density and width controls up to match the 'spread/bloom' of Neoverb. 

Personally, they both sound really nice, but since I have the Exponential Reverbs already, it seems a bit 'more of the same' (that's a disservice really, but I think you know what I mean ), but getting very good results quickly with 'that sound'.

I will definitely add both at some point now (thanks!  ). They are both solid products and in true FX hoarder style, I would advise to own both.


----------



## ghobii (Aug 8, 2021)

Neoverb is on sale for $49 at Sweetwater of all places till the end of the month. Considering it myself.
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Neoverb--izotope-neoverb-reverb-plug-in


----------



## antret (Aug 8, 2021)

ghobii said:


> Neoverb is on sale for $49 at Sweetwater of all places till the end of the month. Considering it myself.
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Neoverb--izotope-neoverb-reverb-plug-in


Thanks for the heads up! That changes things a bit… I did decide they are both worth having. With the sale price I may just get Neoverb 1st. I think my Soninke price may be due to a loyalty discount, so I may wait on that one for now.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Aug 14, 2021)

One of the actual benefits of using FL Studio is being able to make Neoverb yourself in Patcher, if you already own R4 and Nimbus as afaik nothing in the algorithms has changed, only the UI and usability of the XY pad/EQ. A copy of Nimbus and R4, some routing and voila: your own Neoverb including an XY pad (and EQ, though native plugin UIs inside of Control Surface is not yet released).

I’m working on one right now, partially sparked by the sale but also because I’d find it useful to move the space/phase-controls in R4/Nimbus all close together instead of being spread across 2-3 tabs.


----------



## antret (Sep 6, 2021)

You know…. I never did pick up any of these reverbs. . I found using Nimbus/R4 on their own I was able to get what I wanted much faster actually. 
The more I used the Sonible one, the more I just didn’t love it. They both have unique tools to use, but they just didn’t make it into the ‘ole shopping cart.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Sep 6, 2021)

That's also what's kept me. If you're looking for what R4/Nimbus can do (sink into a mix almost however you want), and like how they sound, they're extremely good at it, and Neoverb doesn't offer a lot beyond an XY crossfade pad and a better UI for pre/post EQ using the same reverb algorithms as the EA ones. I don't think there's any real workflow improvement, at least not for me.

If I were trying to uproot Exponential Audio from my workflow I'd be turning to Liquidsonics, Relab and 2c Audio and maybe Pro-R. Between those it takes a lot of testing and knowing what you want to be able to decide what's actually going to work better for you, as they're all amazing but have different takes on workflow and slightly different characters.


----------



## antret (Sep 6, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> That's also what's kept me. If you're looking for what R4/Nimbus can do (sink into a mix almost however you want), and like how they sound, they're extremely good at it, and Neoverb doesn't offer a lot beyond an XY crossfade pad and a better UI for pre/post EQ using the same reverb algorithms as the EA ones. I don't think there's any real workflow improvement, at least not for me.


that’s a good point to repeat… The neoverb algorithms are the same ones as the stand alone. 

Honestly, I did like neoverb better than the sonible one in the long run if forced to make a pick. Neoverb has a lot of parameters to tweak if you want to (was surprised at how many actually). If I didn’t own R2/4 & Nimbus, that would have been a quick purchase.


----------

